# ivermax



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi I just picked up some ivermax? How does this stuff work?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What is the percentage of Ivermectin in it? Is it a paste or a liquid injectable?


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Its liquid pour on


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I will not use liquid pour on. It really isn't good to give orally and it does nothing as a pour on. Can you take it back and get the injectable Ivomec?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree...get Ivomec plus injectable...its 1 cc per 40# sub Q


----------



## frisky (Apr 20, 2015)

I used pour on Ivermax for my goats and we milk them for our use. How long do I have to wait until I can milk them again?


----------



## 76sarahann (Apr 3, 2015)

I think it has a three/four day wait before you can use the milk


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I use the pour on for external parasites (I have never had them until i brought home 2 rescues, now we have mites!) It has worked very well treating the mites on the kids and adults!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

pour ons never worked on Mites for me...always had to inject the injectable form..


----------

